# Husband has passed away.



## hibiscusmile (Nov 3, 2020)

Saturday morning my husband passed away after a long illness. I would like to give you guys who

have been in my life a long time this notice.

https://buschfuneral.tributes.com/obituary/show/Gary-Michael-Salutric--108499347


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 4, 2020)

I’m sorry for your loss


----------



## MantisMart (Nov 4, 2020)

Im so sorry. Life sucks sometimes.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs and prayers 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Acro (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm not sure if we've ever talked over the 10+ years that I've been on MantidForum (and maybe we have, but I just don't remember), but I've read many of your posts and replies and I wanted to give my condolences.  A loss like that is not something you "get over" but something that you just learn to live with.  Stay strong and let the community know if we can help.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you all.


----------



## Mystymantis (Nov 9, 2020)

I am very sorry for your loss! My prayers go out to you and your family in this hard time.  Keep strong!


----------



## bobericc (Nov 11, 2020)

oh my, im so sorry, many condolences.

this year has been a tough one


----------



## Jessie (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 16, 2020)

May he find peace now that he is free from the illness that took him. My prayers go out to you and your family.

If only technology had advanced to the point that there was a way to send an emoticon that did a real life hug justice.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------

